# Opening Day success



## young_gun33 (Sep 16, 2008)

Here are some pics of North Dakota opener. Had 5 birds come in to the set up, tried to get a double but my buddy could not see through his peep. Bird was down by 7a.m. Have more photos but says they are to big to upload and i don't know how to change em.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

glad to see someone else had some luck as well! I got mine around 6pm tonight.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

I had one at 30 yards, but just shaved him with my bow. Had another couple come in this morning as well but never within bow range.

Funniest thing was the coyote at 6:30 this morning barking his head off. I think he saw my decoys but was nervous about the blind. He was about 250yrds away and yelped/barked for over 15 minutes. He would bark and the turks would gobble right to him. Nothing like heading from a predator.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Got mine this afternoon 9" beard, 1 1/2" spurs and 13lbs skinned, fully dressed and ready for the injector and oven roaster! Good luck to everyone chasing Thunder Chickens.....


----------

